# Glock-Fishing Underwater



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Glock-Fishing Underwater


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What in the world do you know about hunting, let alone a handgun under water.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> What in the world do you know about hunting, let alone a handgun under water.


Don't ask . . .


----------

